# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  السعودية.. ارتفاع أسعار الحديد يجدد آمال الموظفين المسرَّحين بالعودة للعمل

## حسان القضاة

يعتزم نحو 2000 موظف تم تسريح بعضهم بشكلٍ مؤقت لمدة 3 أشهر، وآخرون بشكلٍ نهائي من مصانع حديد الاتفاق، وحديد الخليجية، وشركات أخرى سعودية مطالبة شركاتهم بإعادتهم إلى

أكثر...

----------

